# Software Update Server Bypass or Change



## DDavid (Mar 13, 2007)

My company uses a Software Update Server and my mac seems to point to it whenever I do a Software Update.

The problem is that they are very conservative and takes them ages to update the server to include the most recent updates. I can be weeks and months with old versions of software.

Is there a command or setting I can change on my laptop for it to stop going to the Software Update Server and go out to Apple instead?

Thanks


----------

